# Alice & Lolita- Female Rats Available for Adoption



## Greenleaf Animal Rescue (Oct 23, 2011)

Alice and Lolita urgently require a home before December as their owners are moving to Canada. As many of you know rats on gumtree can end up as snake food, so the owner has approached us to find a suitable rescue home.

They are quite cheeky and used to free ranging the house alot and being out of their cage most of the day. They were orginally rescue rats that had been neglected and kept in filfy conditions and were quite aggressive. They are now tame and friendly but will require an experienced owner rather than someone who is new to rats.

They come with their cage and assessories and can be delivered within travelling distance of London.

Please get in touch if you can help. This is the two of them below:


----------



## Greenleaf Animal Rescue (Oct 23, 2011)

Please contact us if you can help.Thanks.


----------

